# Crank Crank Crank



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

So...

Debut trial was today.


Crank Ot Vitosha qualified got his full MR 1 title in one trial with a perfect score of 200 on a foreign field in New York against unknown decoys. Third perfect score in US history. I am barred from competing at the 1 with him again so nationals sadly is a no go for me. Gotta train for the 2-3 all this year.

Video coming soon. Someone's eating steak tonight.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

AWESOME!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

I would hope both of you get to eat steak tonight. You both earned it. Congratulations.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations. I'd say great job, but perfect kinda out ranks great.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

That is awesome. Way to nail it first time!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Very cool. Didn't know you had a pup from Ivan. Big congrats!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic!Steak and a safe trip home for you!


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Congratz!!! Quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome! Congratulations!

I can't wait to see his performance on the video. Way to go.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, congrats you two!! Super impressive! Are you barred from competing again because of your perfect score - unfair competition?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

WOW!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I have to go straight to level 2. I'll probably train for 2-3 the rest of this year and not trial until either late this year or early next.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

So...did Crank impress you...did better than you might have guessed?...as in turned it on when the "spotlight" was on him?

Congrats,

SuperG


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

congrats! That's amazing


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Good fro you guys...Bone-in-Rib is my suggestion.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Grats!!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Not going to lie. I was more worried about me following trial protocol to the letter than the dog. His obedience is impeccable but the defense was almost non existent two weeks ago. I had to go to Florida to Ivans to get a two man going. We trained for three days two times a day and then I took two days off and came up here to NY Monday to work with Francois Massart and a few club decoys. We worked the ever living crap out of Crank to drill the defense which is super complicated in mondio. He showed good energy and understanding the two days before training and it just all came together.

I wrote look at judge in big black letters on the blade of my left hand so I didn't forget to look for my horns.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats excellent score.
I need to get to an Ivan seminar.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Much congratulations!!!you hard work paid off in spades- life is grand when it happens.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations, Baillif, all your hard work paid off! You must be very proud of your boy!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Good going!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

The moment 200 happened. Video coming out soon. I have clips of everything even the defense up until about 5 seconds before the hit and then all the biting that happened after that, but other than that the rest of the trial I do have.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic!! You both deserve steak that's for sure


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice work! The expressions on your faces tells it all.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Photo credit to Lonni Berger of Bad Wolf Photography


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Huge congrats!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

So turns out there's a little controversy about whether or not he will need to trial again at the 1. They need to consult with two judges in Europe on the matter. He might have to trial again. If so no big deal.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Just catching up with this!!

Sorry about what appears to be some rule/judging confusion???

But congrats on the great performance!!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Baillif said:


> Photo credit to Lonni Berger of Bad Wolf Photography



David was out there decoying huh?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Yup, hes a good catch. He throws some interesting moves you don't see from a lot of decoys out there.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Did I miss the video,video,video?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

@bailiff got the video yet?  Excited to see


----------

